# Hosting a party and I don't know what to wear!



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm hosting my usual Halloween party, and I've set the theme to be "Fear", asking people to wear "Phobia" inspired costumes. I'd like to do something freaky, instead of campy, but I don't have any good ideas besides a scary clown. Anyone got any ideas of a good phobia with potential for a scary costume. Basically I'd like it to be the kind of costume that would scare someone who had a phobia about whatever I dress up as. Or maybe give someone a phobia.


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I just thought of something that might work, but I don't know how to pull it off. What about a fear of aging? Does anyone know of good makeup for making someone look elderly? I could be a creepy old man.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, that is a great idea. 

you could tie a stuffed reaper to your back (fear of death)

you could hairspray your hair back (assuming this is possible) wear a tie with a coathanger bent over your shoulder and cloths pulled backward (somehow) and you could be the fear of falling (scream a lot)

you could take a large cardboard box and cut it into sections that you tie to your body so when you crouch down you are inside the box "get me out!!!!"

here is a pretty freaky list of many many too many phobia's


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

djsmackmackey said:


> I just thought of something that might work, but I don't know how to pull it off. What about a fear of aging? Does anyone know of good makeup for making someone look elderly? I could be a creepy old man.


There's a Ben Nye kit for aging, as well as stipplers, bald caps, etc. at this link:
Fantasy Costume


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a fear of drowning. You could use pale blueish grey paint on your face and put oatmeal in some of it to make chunky peely skin. Smaller strips of paper peeling off your face of you could find a way to attach them...


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually do have a fear of drowning, which is really just a part of my fear of deep/murky water. But I think people would just think I was a zombie (which is what my wife will be, since that's her biggest fear), and I'd have to explain myself. I had to explain who I was last year (Sweeney Todd, pre-movie), so I'd like to try and be clear about what I am.
so far I'm still leaning toward scary old man. If I get the foam latex age makeup, and maybe some nasty teeth. The minion teeth would add to the creepiness. It could also be fun to stay in character for a long time. My goal is to creep people out.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a fear of spiders.

How about a costume dealing with those eight legged creatures?


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm now seriously considering dressing as a demented dentist.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

That would scare me! Add a dremel (mini drill) as an accessory


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

Annea said:


> That would scare me! Add a dremel (mini drill) as an accessory


oooooo! good idea!!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the dremel idea too, I have a battery powered dremel I might use next year with this idea....maybe I can talk my wife into being the sexy assistant. 
If you could get an 02 canister to strap to your back and mark it N02 and attach a facemask ...heheheheh...or get a real N02


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I could drain a cheap fire extinguisher and then repaint it. get some tubing. I don't know what I could use for the face mask part though.


----------

